# The Weekend Thread



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought we might all enjoy a running thead to share our experiences (up and coming or past) on the weekend. Pictures are great!!!

We are heading back out to the boat this weekend for Father's Day. Mom and Pops are going too. Depending on the weather, we may end up anchoring out for most of it... we will see. But looks like we might have some good sailing.

Here is a shot of a couple of weeks ago. Nice, steady wind at 15. Nicest sail we have had in a while.



















- CD


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

No photos here. But I'm teaching a group of students out on beautiful Lake Pontchartrain on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

We're headed to the boat too... We might actually raise the sails (own our own boat) for the first time this year! Very excited to be sailing rather than installing a mooring, a bilge and working on the brightwork.    

Nice pics CD!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sailing with the family as a part of my Father's Day tribute.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I usually go to the boat Friday thru Monday but can't go until tomorrow this weekend. Daysailing all three days. Sunday's sail will be with most of the family and I'm really looking forward that and the seabreeze.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

teshannon said:


> I usually go to the boat Friday thru Monday but can't go until tomorrow this weekend. Daysailing all three days. Sunday's sail will be with most of the family and I'm really looking forward that and the seabreeze.


When are we going to get some pics of that fine yacht, Tom??

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> We're headed to the boat too... We might actually raise the sails (own our own boat) for the first time this year! Very excited to be sailing rather than installing a mooring, a bilge and working on the brightwork.
> 
> Nice pics CD!


Thank ya, my friend. Poor ole Tayana had to motor at FULL SPEED and have a 4000000000X zoom lens to get those shots. We were going so fast it took a 50000000000 shutter speed too. Who says you cannot travel at the speed of light!! HEHE!

- CD

PS Quit fixing everything and get out and go sailing!!! Geez, you are starting to sound like me!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

Neither of these can be your boat....since they're both sailing.  No brick barbeque grill on the boat in either photo.



Cruisingdad said:


> I thought we might all enjoy a running thead to share our experiences (up and coming or past) on the weekend. Pictures are great!!!
> 
> We are heading back out to the boat this weekend for Father's Day. Mom and Pops are going too. Depending on the weather, we may end up anchoring out for most of it... we will see. But looks like we might have some good sailing.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruisingdad said:


> Thank ya, my friend. Poor ole Tayana had to motor at FULL SPEED and have a 4000000000X zoom lens to get those shots. We were going so fast it took a 50000000000 shutter speed too. Who says you cannot travel at the speed of light!! HEHE!
> 
> - CD
> 
> PS Quit fixing everything and get out and go sailing!!! Geez, you are starting to sound like me!


CD,
Probably true because it looks like he was way upwind of you! i'll try for some photos this weekend.


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not writing anything... Last weekend I laid out all my plans... Then the little cat brings one of these Cane Toad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in through the cat door and $300+ later I spent the weekend watching over him (all are ok now!)

Gonna go wish my dad a happy fathers day!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Iflyka200s said:


> I'm not writing anything... Last weekend I laid out all my plans... Then the little cat brings one of these Cane Toad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in through the cat door and $300+ later I spent the weekend watching over him (all are ok now!)
> 
> Gonna go wish my dad a happy fathers day!


Guess you didn't cook up any frog legs that night, huh?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

We have a little mini cruise planned, 40nm's each way. Up on Saturday and home on Sunday.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Saturday we have a party in the afternoon, so in the morning either taking a drive to Annapolis to look at the Sailrite machines and bimini kits (after frying under the sun last weekend), or installing my new Lowrance GPS! Sunday we are sailing, even if I have to bungee and ductape the gps to the pedestal.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Last weekend we anchored out on saturday night. Had a good ol "pink floyd" session on the stereo. Clear as a bell sky full of stars. It was an awesome site. Woke to WIND...running 25 to 30 with gust to 40. Tucked in the second reef on the main and headed out. Waves were breaking over the bow and we really got the decks washed. Since we had the 10 month old onboard we just left the main out with no head sail. The front of the boat had to have been moving 10 heet vertically. With the autopilot locked in with the GPS "fiasco" stayed on her feet and we had a great sail! The baby actually laid down and slept through the whole thing. I sat behind the wheel and enjoyed getting sprayed in the face for 3 hours. It was OUTSTANDING!

Oklahoma, where the winds come sweeping down the plain!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you missed it, this is what we did all last week!
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/44083-catalina-island-circumnav-photo-intense.html


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Gotta a race all day Sunday, PHRF fleet! Spending time with Dad during the weekend!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Saturday night my daughter and son are taking me out to dinner, for fathers day. Sunday I have slaves, errrr help at the boat.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I'm gonna try out the new dingy that came via UPS today. It's an impressive bit of kit. Looking forward to being able to anchor out and dingy ashore for a change instead of having to dock to go ashore. It's the SeaEagle 8.1 YT. Nice setup including oars and locks built into the hull.


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

My wife and I are spending the night on the boat Saturday. The forecast is for no wind and a possibility of thunderstorms. _My_ forecast is for no sailing, but good food and an active anchorage with my bride.

Sunday I'm hoping to get my kids out. They are young and haven't grown to appreciate the tranquility of sailing. So with them I'm hoping to return to the anchorage and swim, eat, and enjoy being with them.

Edit: I'll provide family suitable photos later. The good pics I'm keeping for myself.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Couple of weekends ago*

A very rare site, we were the only one at Beckwith Island, Georgian Bay. Normally there are well over 100 boats anchored in this bay. Ours is just above the bow of the dinghy, and we're anchored in 15 ft. of water. Great weekend... had cocktails and munchies on the beach all by ourselves.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy Father's Day Free... btw, be nice to the boat drudges. 


Freesail99 said:


> Saturday night my daughter and son are taking me out to dinner, for fathers day. Sunday I have slaves, errrr help at the boat.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you dog !!!


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Leaving 5 AM to drive to Glendo, WY -- there to splash _Diarmuid_, our SJ21 for the first time. Should be fairly breezy tomorrow, a little calmer Sunday. Lots of new systems to try out; hope they all work! Heck, hope the boat floats. We have no idea.

First time sleeping on the hook, too. Gonna freeze our bits off.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bobmcgov said:


> Leaving 5 AM to drive to Glendo, WY -- there to splash _Diarmuid_, our SJ21 for the first time. Should be fairly breezy tomorrow, a little calmer Sunday. Lots of new systems to try out; hope they all work! Heck, hope the boat floats. We have no idea.
> 
> First time sleeping on the hook, too. Gonna freeze our bits off.


sleeping bags and oil lamps, make a trip to walmart and get the el cheapos! they work great!


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im taking my pup out in the kayak for the first time to one of the glaciers and see what she thinks of it all .My neighbor can sew an were working on a dog incloser so my pup can see the sights on another spray skirt !


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Had an excellent sail to the Isle of Wight last weekend:










This weekend, I need to work on the boat and pick up gear.

Next week, I sail across the channel to Normandy with British Offshore. It's a good time to be sailing...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

trying to stay dry!
Did the un-naming last night. Will put on the new name today & do the re-naming.
Might actually get out of the slip!


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

It's Saturday morning at the starting gate and a fresh run into the weekend. YAY!!
Happy Fathers Day Gentlemen 
Lets see, leaving for the boat in about 30 minutes for a day sail. The forecast:

S WINDS 15 KT. WAVES 2 TO 3 FT. 
SHOWERS AND TSTMS LIKELY INTHE AFTERNOON WITH VSBY 1 TO 3 NM.

Should be a great day for sailing until the thunder boomers arrive this afternoon.

The kids have Daddy Day plans for Sunday, I think something on the order of breakfast in bed and such.

My brother and nephew who live in Tavernier are here for a visit. We are leaving Monday morning for a three day backpacking / flyfishing trip to one of Virginia's better trout streams, "The Jackson River" which flows through a pristine wilderness area. GORP - Virginia's Top Five Trout Streams - Jackson River

I hope everyone has a great weekend. AMF


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Good time today, I took my in-laws for a sail, and it turned out to be their first time sailing...ever! He4r mother is in her 60's and her father is in his 70's and had always talked about their sisters (his sister, and brother in law) boat (Catalina 30) so I thought they had been sailing lots of times, so I didn't mention anything about heeling or anything else. I had to explain it AFTER they thought it was going to tip over  Good times 

I also spotted our twin! another O'day 192.

It was a perfect day for sailing, winds 10-15 so it was sporty, and the boat moves fine with 4 people in it.

Some pics...
Marine Midland tower shrouded in the clouds, awesome!









The half happy half nervous family









J/24's coming home from a race


















TWIN!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, we also went to the zoo, I'll only bore you with a couple pics of that...

My Nephew and I...









Just chillin...









I bet he could do some sailing with this spread...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a few pics from the Gippsland Lakes: 

Lake King:








Stopped for lunch opposite Metung:








Heading back home:








Yes it was cold, but we had beautiful weather and a great time.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Denaming went fine Friday the 13th. Put on the new name & held the ceremony Saturday. Also put up the sails, finally. Winds were nice and calm until we got the genoa fully up and then started to pipe up. Fun.

We finally got out Sunday. Our first solo sail on our new boat! Winds were around 10 k and from astearn but we managed to get 4 to 5 k. Then ducked into a river just before a storm blew through. Headed home after the storm but it was directly upwind so we motored.
All in all an EXCELLENT first day out.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats, Xort! Nice to get the new boat out and figure things out.

We did the 2008 Round Bowen Island race Saturday, sailing on a friend's boat, an Ericson 33. Typical round island race, never wind all the way around, and there wasn't much wind all day but we did get around, and like most years rounded one point to find all the leaders parked in a hole. We managed with some luck and maybe even some skill  to skirt around things, sailed by about 20 boats in the last two miles and ended up 3rd in Div, somewhere around 20th (EDIT: Officially 10th  ) overall of 130. Didn't have my camera unfortunately but looking back and seeing 70-80 spinnakers coming was spectacular, and for some reason looked much better than the 40-50 spinnakers that were ahead 

The boat our son was crewing on got overall line honours, but corrected mid fleet due to the "restart" in the last few miles.

On an added note, a few years back there arrived in town here one of the first "Il Moro"s, the Italian AC boats - San Diego edition. She was out for the first time, racing without a spinnaker. Looked quite impressive, especially when we saw her and a Viper 6.50 side by side in the prestart. She didn't do real well, was in the front pack but not well ahead like she should have been.

Found this picture of her nearing the finish....










Was a great weekend, and we finally are having a bit of summer on top of it all.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I went out with the youngest daughter on Saturday to test the dingy and found that ya don't drop a 150' of chain over if ya don't have a windlass. It took us both to get it back aboard. I don't think it ever touched the bottom. We sailed over to Bowman Bay, anchored out and went exploring the rocks and caves around Deception Pass. Sunday I went out solo and sailed back over to Bowman Bay to meet everybody else for a BB-Q, after tacking an extra 20 miles or so because the wind and tide were from where I wanted to go. Of course, the dingy motor wouldn't start on the way back to the boat (time for a fresh plug) so I motored the big boat over to the dock and loaded up some kids for the sail back to Skyline. Lot's of sunshine and other sailboats. Won some impromptu races but lost out to a 60 footer, go figure. Had a great time playing football. Remember, my youngest of 8 kids is 19 now so our football games get furious. No pics, my camera is toast.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Xort glad you got to taker her through the paces 

My weekend in a nutshell.

Worked on the boat Friday. Actually started organizing things since I have bringing more stuff on for this that and the other. So much so, even got the V-Berth cleaned out for sleeping - so slept on the boat. Sat, even though it was a gorgeous day, worked on installing stereos and speakers as well as other miscellaneous items. 

However Sunday - sailed all day. David (whom has been crewing with me on the races) and his gf came out. We took her out and sailed around Vashon Island. 70 degree day, decent wind, and sun!

What an exhilarating experience! We actually flew the asym down the first leg which was a breeze - but the getting it set not so much. I can't stress enough how important labeling everything on the sail is and the importance of staying cool under pressure. I think I knocked in the head about 10 times by the pole, and once we just about broached on the set-up. But, a lot of lessons learned and I expected it considering I never rigged the asym or have ever really been involved in such. The end result; however, - priceless....

Got some pictures but left camera on the boat....all in all - finally a weekend in Seattle worth sailing about


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Got to meet CharlieCobra in person on Friday!

Sailing on Sunday. Great day. Winds from the north ranging from 3-12kts. Sailed most of way to Point No Point, and gybed back downwind to the marina.

Lots of sailboats out. More than I've ever seen, I think.

blt2ski's Jenneau was sitting at the slip, lonely and unsailed.

Got my new wheel cover. It's really nice, and the new dodger installation is coming along. The "windshield" isn't done yet, and, although it was 70 degrees, the wind was cold, as Puget Sound is still in the 40s, I imagine.

My daughter is still gaining confidence on backing the boat out of the slip. Skipper's getting better at keeping his mouth shut while she does it!

The Admiral, used to hiding behind the dodger went below and got a bit sea-sick. She recovered a bit later with the ultimate sea-sickness cure (at least to people from Detroit), Vernor's ginger ale.

"The Boy" crashed in the v-berth

Saw the new boat that is calling me (Gulf 32) on the way back to the marina. Nice.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fathers Day*

Put most of my weekend stuff here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/44182-fathers-day.html#post329747

Since it was fathers Day. What a great weekend here. Here is a great memory - homemade everything cooked on the baot (fried chicken, mash potatoes, gravy, cup cakes... )










- CD


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

We took Diarmuid, our SJ21 up to Glendo Reservoir (WY) and splashed it for the first time. Lake is overfull, so lots of debris and murky water. We made many mistakes, not helped by sailing a bit overcanvassed; couldn't tell if it was windy or I was just learning the helm response and sailing like a doofus. Bit of both: weather observations recorded Sat AM was 21-25 with gusts to 35. Once we got a reef in, the boat sailed in perfect control, tho with a touch of lee helm.

We overshot an anchorage and accepted a fisherman's pull away from the lee shore when attempts to kedge to deeper water failed. Had a great time the rest of Saturday as the winds became lighter and shifty. Slept on the hook for the first time.

Sunday was glorious sailing. Wind set in a solid South and kept mostly between 8 and 15. Girlfriend steered most of the day. Very happy with the working jib I made. It pulls very hard but induces little heel. Our main is v.old, and while it's fine in the luff and middle the leech is totally blown out.

Only scary bits were hitting a 6 ft submerged log and docking, when I first forgot to remove the keel lock bolt and grounded us lightly, then misjusdged the step to the dock: the bow shoved off, my foot missed the dock, and I fell several feet onto a metal rail, bruising or breaking some ribs. Still smiling tho.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

*Pictures*









Weekend starts with the dogs...









David taking the helm with his gf relaxing..









Chute out...Look Marty!









Me waiting for the grills to get fired up...









Mt Rainer / Tacoma in the background as we head around for the last leg of the Vashon Island trip...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice boat, Jody... the decks could do with some work though!


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Hingham, Mass. to Rockport*

Great Pixs-Did a 30 mile to Rockport and only had a disposable camera. Did take one cell pix of twin lighthouses on Thatcher Island. [still trying to figure out how to download?]The sail back was terrific, greeted the rising sun, raised the sails and did a broad reach to home port. Back before noon!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

djodenda said:


> Got to meet CharlieCobra in person on Friday!


Nice meeting ya David.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Light winds and on and off rain and thunderstorms put a dampner on our sailing last weekend.

We finally got out for about five hours yesterday afternoon.

We were motoring in ahead of another storm front when we got a photo opportunity orf Captain Rizzo and his crew.

Some Pic's of Chris, Eileen, Jamie, Dog Shilo, and their Friend Theresa (I think her name was)



















Captain Rizzo









While Chis was dropping his sails, I motored over to the channel to be a spectator as the MV "Wilfred Sykes" exited.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*A Womboat Weekend*

Weekends in good old Sydney town have been aboslutely 'orrid of late but Saturday dawned clear and fine. Huzzah !! Ok so we are in the middle of what passes for winter down here but really all that means is a sweater over the t-shirt on a nice day.

Race to the shops, stock up for a Saturday night feast, couple of lunches, and Sunday breakfast then awaaaaaayyyy we go.

Now right now we are in the middle of the Southern Right Whale's northward migration so the plan was drop anchor off the old Quarantine Station inside North Head and head out first thing Sunday morning.

As per usual the best laid schemes of wombats him and her were going aft very much agley.

Having slipped into Store Bay without incident and after a quite pleasant sail (allowing for the usual ten gazillion of racing boats honking up and down the harbour) we anchored in our usual spot and settled down for a quiet evening.

Usual kind of thing. Laid a couple of pork steaks into a pan with slices of apple and onion then pour on some cider. Cover with tin foil, into the oven for 3/4 hour , serve with smashed potato and broccolini. Washed down with a couple of bottles of vino. Plenty of books, Crossword puzzle and music. Cabin warmed by an oil lamp.

All good.

Thus far.

But then we heard the forecast.

****e.

Southerley change due Sunday morning with 25 - 35 knot winds. Not bad for a fun sail but for whale watching ? Hardly.

So like the true Wombats wot we is we snuggled down under the doona for the night with an almost full moon overhead. Just lovely to wander out on deck during the night to watch the moon and the stars.

Sunday morning. Still sunny, but a chill in the air and wind rising. Nice hot breakfast, nice hot coffee, hunker down for the day.

The long and the short of it is that the weather got progressively worse so being the big brave boy wot I is I rang one of my colleagues , told him not to expect us in the morning cos we were not going anywhere.

Catering was slightly dodgey but it's amazing how good a tin of chilli con carne with tinned vegetables and steamed rice can be on a cold evening at anchor. Thankfully the vino situation was OK, so the suffering was minimal.

Which brings me to the real point of this rubbish. Monday morning. Oh joy. wind had died down, sun was shining and every other bugger was at work. ********, you have to love having a harbour this big all to yourself. Well almost , couple of Navy ships heading out to sea, few ferries and one other sailing boat. Still it was bliss. I may never work another Monday. Only pottering along at around 4.5-5.5 knots but ahhh me, that was fine.

All weekends should be that good. 

ps - pics to follow if I remembered to take any ....must be at least a couple.

pps- sailortjk1...may I call you TJ ? and what in heavens name is that Wilfred Sykes thing ?

ppps - belay that last request, I googled and was enlightened. Weird things those Great Lakes carriers.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like some days it is indeed good to snuggle down in the burrow eh Fuzzy! ?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

tdw said:


> ****e.
> 
> Southerley change due Sunday morning with 25 - 35 knot winds. Not bad for a fun sail but for whale watching ? Hardly.
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens!

You can call me anything you like.
TJ is fine, our if you like you can call me TIM.

I see you found the info on the Sykes. She is a Great Lakes bulk carrier of about 700'. (But you already knew that.)

Funny part to the story is, we saw here come in in the morning. We than went to breakfest and after breakfest saw her docking. I got out of the car and chatted with the hands for about ten minutes while they made her secure. Than we pass her as we are coming in. Rizzo got some pics with us alongside the beast. Pretty funny.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Did a yacht club race on friday, with Mary and I serving as committee boat. Three weeks ago (day before going to visit Alex in Portugal) I took Patience Two out single handed and sailed the race course ahead of the official racers - first time actually sailing the course single handed - did not do well as the air was 6-8 knts, making my cat no better than a mono. 
We had four friends on board for entertainment (ours and theirs) during the race then did an impromptu raftup with the racers after the race to watch the sunset and munch on the wealth of food they had brought.

Saturday we did a official Yacht club raftup behind Gibson's Island, which is all of 3 miles from our slip, no sailing as it just wasn't worth the effort for so short a haul. Got nine boats at the raftup, about 30 people all told. All of that (about 80k pounds of boats) hanging off my 25 lb Danforth in 10 kts of wind. Lots of swimming, kayaking and splashing going on. At happy hour about 15 people mustered up in my cockpit to see if they could submerge my swim platforms and sink the boat while eating and drinking (close, but not quite).
Towards sunset we broke up to smaller groups in case a forecasted t-storm rolled our way. The next morning saw dew but no rain/storm. Coffee and fresh cranberry-orange cake then up and moving home. Filled up my diesel tanks and pumped out the smelly stuff on the way. Sad to say that I've used 13 gallons of diesel since filling up in October last year (the 'end' of last season )- and it's only June.
Sorry, no pics - everyone was naked the whole time 


(okay, not really, I just don't have them with me at work).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Dropped my wife at the Airport Saturday early, straight to the boat and headed out to a club event 20 nm away in Howe Sound. Light conditions for the most part, motored about halfway but had a non typical midday outflow in the Sound so got to beat against it, and a large tide. Joined 6 other vessels rafted up at Porteau Cove.

It rained overnight and I left in overcast cool conditions and a light inflow (yes, beating again... story of my life) but the sun came out and had quite a nice if slowish sail in light air and flat water. The westerly built during the afternoon and ended up with a nice reach into English Bay at the end.

First time singlehanding for some time, and first time in this boat; it went very well, last winter's furler installation certainly makes a difference. But though satisfying on certain levels, sailing alone is just that, kind of lonely. I don't think I could do the solo round-the-world thing.......

We have a 4 day weekend planned around our July1st Canada Day coming up. Smugglers Cove is about to be invaded by the GYC.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I worked on the boat Sunday and got some things done. I didn't go sailing until yesterday. Nice sail in light air with the only Son who hadn't sailed on Oh Joy yet. It was relaxing.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We were sailing in Charlie Cobra Country Sunday. Had a great two hour sail from Eagle Harbor with a couple of tacks down Bellingham Channel and then out into Rosario and then to Deception Pass. Wind was between 10 and 15 and we were close hauled most of the way. With a big ebb going with us, we were doing 8 knots over the ground. It's fun to see those kind of numbers on a heavy displacement boat. I kept looking over towards Skyline Marina for "Oh Joy" but when I didn't see her, I figured the weather just wasn't bad enough for Charlie to come out.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

The boat came out of the shed last Monday after six months of major refit. Rigged the mast and installed new furler on Tuesday and stepped it Wed. am. The new dodger went on and we splashed her about 5:30pm! After fussing about checking things for a bit we motored out of Anacortes and got to sail most of the way out Guemes Channel to Rosario, where the wind died and we motored the rest of the way to Blakely Island and put her in the slip for the first time. It was a beautiful evening and a long awaited first sail. She looks fantastic, and handles very well. I've got a long list of things still to do, but she's in the water! Had a great evening sail on Sunday down to Spencer Spit and over to Orcas Is., she's a dream to sail even though I have a few rigging issues to work out. I'll post some pics when I get them downloaded. Last week was a busy one, getting the boat rigged and launched and we also had our youngest son's wedding on the island on Sat. I'm looking forward to being able to putter around on the boat and not having any deadlines for a while.

John


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, it was another terrible weekend on the boat for us, as you will see...

First we went in and anchored in a nice little cove with a few other boats:

(Sea Mist in the distance)









We sat our most ferocious attack dog on alert. Notice to all of you that wanted non-firearm protection... here it is. She will take off legs, I tell ya...










Witht that we were free to motor around a bit and found another Tayana 42. This boat is actually the slip neighbor to dad. We now have two T-V-42's on our dock (I am beginning to feel threatened... hehehe!).










Then I had to take a shot of my wife and the boys HATING every second of boating and being on the dink. Terrible life and child abuse, you know...










Then my oldest was "forced" to read a bedtime story to his younger brother which they both hated as you can tell...










And finally, me and dad and Kris enjoying a good wholesome glass of milk while discussing how we could have made the day any better. I guess we will have to do this whole cruising thing again after all.










Like I said, another terrible weekend at the boat. Oh well. Kinda makes you wonder what the good ones are like though, huh??!!!

- CD


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Headed down to Houston Yacht Club for their version of the Leukemia Cup/j80 circuit stop. Raced on a J/80 and got 5th. One point from 4th. Wind were flukey all weekend. Saturday we got in 4 races, but could only get one on Sunday before abandoning.

Good people down there. Had a great time! Got to see my first sailboat race crash. Nobody hurt and we were out of the fray. 

"If you ain't rubbn' you ain't racing!" 

T


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22 said:


> The boat came out of the shed last Monday after six months of major refit. Rigged the mast and installed new furler on Tuesday and stepped it Wed. am. The new dodger went on and we splashed her about 5:30pm! After fussing about checking things for a bit we motored out of Anacortes and got to sail most of the way out Guemes Channel to Rosario, where the wind died and we motored the rest of the way to Blakely Island and put her in the slip for the first time. It was a beautiful evening and a long awaited first sail. She looks fantastic, and handles very well. I've got a long list of things still to do, but she's in the water! Had a great evening sail on Sunday down to Spencer Spit and over to Orcas Is., she's a dream to sail even though I have a few rigging issues to work out. I'll post some pics when I get them downloaded. Last week was a busy one, getting the boat rigged and launched and we also had our youngest son's wedding on the island on Sat. I'm looking forward to being able to putter around on the boat and not having any deadlines for a while.
> 
> John


Congrats, John! That's a big day after a lot of work. Glad to hear everything is looking good.

Now all we need is a real summer, and you're good to go. This weekend promises a bit of that, I think.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

erps said:


> We were sailing in Charlie Cobra Country Sunday. Had a great two hour sail from Eagle Harbor with a couple of tacks down Bellingham Channel and then out into Rosario and then to Deception Pass. Wind was between 10 and 15 and we were close hauled most of the way. With a big ebb going with us, we were doing 8 knots over the ground. It's fun to see those kind of numbers on a heavy displacement boat. I kept looking over towards Skyline Marina for "Oh Joy" but when I didn't see her, I figured the weather just wasn't bad enough for Charlie to come out.


Nah, I was actually re-bedding the stanchion king posts that had come loose. I was eyeballing the water but my son hadn't been out on the boat before and didn't have a sweater. He'd have frozen out there as it was cool and breezy.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My weekend starts early this week. I am taking Thusday and Friday off, flying to Jacksonville tonight, and than driving home in a hand me down car from my Mother-in-Law. I hope she runs ok, I don't want to miss any sailing. This weekend we have a short 25nm cruise planned. Captain Rizzo and his wife Eileen; Julie and I are going to form a flotila for the weekend.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pictures guys, and some very nice looking boats. My daughter provided me with some pictures taken last weekend while sailing through Charlie Cobra Country.

Our grand-daughter:










Our sailboat as we sailed past the kids on their boat:


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> My weekend starts early this week. I am taking Thusday and Friday off, flying to Jacksonville tonight, and than driving home in a hand me down car from my Mother-in-Law. I hope she runs ok, I don't want to miss any sailing. This weekend we have a short 25nm cruise planned. Captain Rizzo and his wife Eileen; Julie and I are going to form a flotila for the weekend.


Looking forward to hooking up with Tim and Julie for what will be our first cruise on Lake Michigan! We are heading to South Haven on Saturday Morning and returning to Holland on Sunday! We will be sure to take lots of pictures!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Have a good trip, Chris. If the fog rolls in you can locate tjk by the smell of bratwurst. It's odiferous because he buys nothing but the best! I'm going to get my boat in the water, by hook or by crook, this weekend. Fair winds!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm gonna chill this weekend if Nimfy lets me. been over 600 nautical miles over the last 3 weeks. gonna get a few cases of beer and forget about the world. hope everyone has a nice safe weekend. take pics!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Well, we were getting ready to sail Paloma from a temporary layover slip in Aransas Pass on Mustang Island up to Freeport this weekend - an easy 150 mile broad reach in the beautiful Gulf waters - then the phone ran and it was Bahia Marina in Ingleside on the Bay saying that I was next on the waiting list for a slip and did I still want it. Ingleside on the Bay is on the edge of Corpus Christi Bay - some of the most beautiful turquoise water and constant winds on the coast, and is only 8 miles up the ship channel from the Gulf. So instead of sailing to Freeport this weekend, we are going to motorsail up the ship channel to Ingleside on the Bay. Not the fanciest marina on the Gulf, but one of the more convenient and friendly marinas anywhere around: Bahia Marina & Docks Store - Ingleside, TX- Home Page


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

We are heading from Norfolk to Jackson Creek Deltaville on Saturday morning.

It should be a perfect sail up the Chessie with 10-15KT SW forecasted.

I am looking forward to a week on the Bay with visits to Deltaville, Carters Creek, Tangier Island and Chrisfield.

Cheers.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I'm dropping off my main to get it modified. Also, dropping some blocks and shackles off at the riggers to get some new halyards and lines made up.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Running from NYC at 1830 or so heading East to Martha's Vineyard with my son as crew. Depending upon the thunderstorms that have been rolling across from the West each day in the late afternoon, we'll probably be in Vineyard Haven twenty six hours later. Unless one of the usual unexpected things occur and we wind up anchoring along the way to time our passage through the Race.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll be in the Deltaville area myself. Starting at Horn Harbor and practicing on another's boat for the Leukemia Cup.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomorrow afternoon my wife and I and a couple of friends will be out in the waters of the Strait of Georgia off Point Roberts, WA for our traditional weekly daysail. Our friends wanted a relaxing atmosphere to do some songwriting, I'm desperate to find the remote starter key for our other outboard, and my wife could use the practice singlehanding 

Our normal weekend daysail is on Sunday and so far this season the weather's been spectacular. Last weekend we were chased by orcas, and then by the save-the-orcas folks in their runabout (who passed us a how-not-to-harass the whales pamphlet on a long pole... was pretty cool). I swear we were not even looking for whales; they just popped up while we were beating to the channel marker. We dodged the whales and ran across almost to Deltaport in Tsawassen, getting some good practice jibing the spinnaker (made 7.2 knots over ground with all three sails up!), and then beat back to PR. Was a great day.

This weekend our Sunday sail is being moved to Saturday afternoon to accommodate a class I'll be taking in _falconry_. How cool is that?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Now despite all my previous attempts I've never actually managed to see a whale from a boat. Sad, but true.

Nonetheless, it is whale migration time off Sydney Town.

Soooo......Saturday arrives, shopping is done , pack up the Womboat and away we go. Not a hint of a breeze so we end up motoring down to a favourite little anchorage just inside Sydney Heads. Forecast is good for 10 - 15 knots NW on Sunday all looks good.

Settle in for Saturday night, plenty of good tucker and some nice vino. Reading a thing called "At the Mountains of Madness" by one H.P.Lovecraft. Collection of 1920's era horror stories in the vein of Edgar Allan Poe, though I think Lovecraft is better. Beautiful night, stars crowding the sky overhead. It always amazes me how little distance away from the city you have to travel to see such a vast increase in the number of stars in the sky. Not of the magnitude you see way out at sea or in the desert but impressive nonetheless.

Sunday dawns clear and bright and post breakfast we wander outside . Heading due west on a close reach we pass a group of boats having a butchers* at a small pod. OK, so we have a first but not really interested in adding to s__tfight we head on further out to sea and find....... absolutely nothing.

Nevermind, the breeze is good, the water quite flat and we just keep on going for a few hours reaching along at between 5 and 6.5 knots which is about all you can expect of the old girl unless we were to put up something light and fluffy. Nah, it's just too pleasant. Raven is happily self steering so we leave her to it.

Mid afternoon we figure it's time to head home so we come about and head back in when Ms W suddenly pipes up with a squeal wot tends to indicate something is afoot. There , about 500 metres away we can see the whales spouting. We head in their general direction and just when we think they have given us the slip they surface not a boat length away.

Mindfull of the fact that there is a distance we are required to keep away from them and quite frankly not wishing to disturb the beasties we moved away thinking to hold a parallel course to them but oh no we've been rumbled and momma comes over to check us out. At on stage she was less than a boats length right behind us.

Anway she hangs there for a short while and I guess coming to the decision that a couple of amiable rodents wish her and her offspring no harm, her and junior settle in and swim alongside. Seriously cool cos you can see them underwater for a moment before they surface and when they are alongside its kind of awe inspiring I must say.

Humpbacks, mother and calf, neither terribly large and we have lot of pictures of blue water where they were just before we clicked the shutter. They didn't breach and we missed the pics of the few times we saw them tail flick but I don't care, it put a smile on my face that is still there as I type. The pics we did get are to be honest less than awesome but here you go anyway.

* butchers - cockney slang for look, butchers hook - look, nothing untoward.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Great post, TD.  

I tried to take photos of dolphins alongside our boat down on the Lakes and photographed nothing but blue water so I reckon you've done really well indeed!! 

Glad to hear you're still getting out - we've had crappy weather down here. Reading a C.S. Forester in front of a roaring fire is the closest I got to the briny in the last week or so..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Great post, TD.
> 
> I tried to take photos of dolphins alongside our boat down on the Lakes and photographed nothing but blue water so I reckon you've done really well indeed!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're still getting out - we've had crappy weather down here. Reading a C.S. Forester in front of a roaring fire is the closest I got to the briny in the last week or so..


I was stoked mate, absolutely stocked. Weather this weekend was quite superb in Sydney. Cold, yes, but clear blue skies during the day, plenty of sunshine. At night with a lamb and tattie casserole in the oven and a nice warm Wombess to cuddle up too things could be worse.

Me love winter in Sydney.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

TDW:

Does Mrs. Wombat know about the Wombess?

Seattle was in the high eighties this weekend. Two nice dinner cruises, Saturday with my boss and his wife, and Sunday with my daughter and her friend, a first-timer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nicely done fuzzy one.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

*WARNING! eMKay has a new camera!*
*WARNING! eMKay has a new camera!*
*WARNING! eMKay has a new camera!*

So if you thought I posted a lot of pictures before, you haven't seen anything yet 

We went out yesterday morning in hopes of beating the thunderstorms, and we almost did, the radar only showed a small rain shower about two hours out, so I figured we would sail north of it, then sail back. It turned into a small thunderstorm and made for some interesting pictures. Then after we got back all hell broke loose, downpours, hail, lightning. Just goes to show, always check the weather because after the first small cell things cleared up for an hour, if we didn't know more was coming we would have went back out. It looked to me like everyone was smart, there were a lot of boats out there until not long after the first little cell passed (most were caught in that as it turned into a cell very fast, but it was weak, so no problem). Then we all went back in around the same time. As I was tiding up I saw one sailboat leave the marina, but he was back in 5 minutes  By this time you could see the huge storms coming. Anyway, here are the pics from my new camera (Canon S5)




























What kind of boat is this? We circled each other for awhile in front of downtown, waiting for the shower to pass. He had a very hard time pointing into the wind though, looked to me like he didn't really know how, maybe newer than me to sailing. And look, a UFO! No idea what it is, didn't notice it on the water.









Zoomed all the way out it has a wide angle effect, handy for indoor and wide shots


----------



## MIKEMCKEE (Oct 13, 2001)

Went out on the Chesapeake this last Saturday and had a nice sail BUT around 3pm when we got to our anchorage for the night, the heat was so bad we had to cancel our overnight plans and just go back. I am thinking about going to Urbana for the 4th fire works, hope the weather will be alright, but you never know this Virginia weather do you?

Chief


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Mike...I see Cobbs Creek there. Do you know a couple on the Creek with a Tashiba 31 Green and White named Gigi? If so...say hi from Manteo for me. Nice folks.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Went out Sunday to practice for that upcoming endurance race and blew the Genny halyard. Figures, we finally find some good air, turn to run with the tide, set up for the run around Guemes and bang, down comes the halyard to the house top and the Genny starts flogging up high. We turn offwind and down it comes in a heap, headed over the side. We bundled it up, stuffed it below and motored in. Another boat unit down the tubes.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Spent the weekend on mine. Sailed both Friday and Sat.

Sat was an unusual day. David came down early in the morning (thanks again), and we troubleshot why I had 2 quarts of oil in the bilge. We ended up finding a couple of issues not necessarily related, but the oil issue was most likely the dipstick was loose. Which is good news.

Then I spent the day, doing interior decorating. Up until around 6 PM. Upon which I noticed a small powerboat being towed down by were I am docked. Their engine totally died and were trailer sailors. So, I helped get them docked in. Timing is critical in those situations (I have been towed before it sucks). The first line toss came up to short, but I managed to drop to the ground and grab the line and get them pulled in. They didn't have enough lines or fenders so I gave them some spares. Then immediately assisted the boat towing them, getting tied up. 


Fairly pleased about the karma points I racked up, as I am walking back to my boat, another powerboat is trying to dock in the slip next to mine. I asked if they needed help, but was told it was handled. It wasn't the wind can get wicked - and it blew off to the other side, so I grabbed a 40 foot line I had as spare from replacing the rigging and got them situated.


A bit later night a friend and her daughter came down, and we took off. Glad I have the entertainment center set-yup. Daughter enjoyed watching movies - while we sailed until midnite - then luffed the sails, and grilled and had dinner with one of the best views of the Seattle skyline. 

Sunday I spent, tackling plumbing issues. Installed water tank sensors, removing the crimp from the feed line of the 30 gallon starboard tank, as well as the leak that was there. In the forward head, installed a inline filter with check valve to prevent the sink from filling up when heeling. 


Somewhat exciting - and another weekend closer to being able to enjoy sailing without being annoyed by little things...


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Beat up the Schelde to the North Sea, bump bump bump, on Saturday. 20 knots on the nose

Ran back down on Sunday very smooth, 20 knots from astern.

Hoyt boom performed as advertised, but the autohelm is too slow at tacking, J-L needs hard over.

Never buy a boom furling system for a main sail.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Idiens said:


> Beat up the Schelde to the North Sea, bump bump bump, on Saturday. 20 knots on the nose
> 
> Ran back down on Sunday very smooth, 20 knots from astern.
> 
> ...


idiens,

Where did you spend the night ?

Where do you dock your boat ?

(I'm trying to follow your path on Google Earth.)

Schelde, evocative of the Riddle of the Sands.

djodenda - its not easy keeping them apart on a 34' boat


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jody...you are definitely piling up rep points with Neptune!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry, away three days already, not getting my SN fix.

TDW - We stayed in Breskens Marina and went shopping for boaty bits.

Terneuzen is our summer port this year, only a little further down the Westeschelde towards Antwerp

Riddle of the Sands is much further North. We will be going past it again in August on our way to (hopefully) Oslo. The usual lazy stay stopping places are:-

Breskens, NL
Scheveningen, NL
Ijmuiden, NL
Den Helder, NL
Vlieland (anchor usually), NL
Borkum, DE
Norderney, DE
Helgoland, DE
Hornum Sylt, DE
Hvide Sande, DA
Thyboron, DA
Mandal, NO - Then the holiday starts.

Some of those might get missed out and some overnight passages will be made.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Idiens,
Sounds good, will check it out on G Earth. So many places to cruise and so many miles twixt me an them. 
Hope you have a great summer.
Cheers


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

eMKay:

I do believe that's a Newell Cadet, a 27-footer made by Cheoy Lee back in the late '60s-early 70s. And no, they didn't point all that well, and kind of hobby-horsed on that short waterline and weren't very fast, but they weren't bad boats all-round. I recall delivering one from Marblehead to Southwest Harbor back when I was a teenager. 

Took 3 or 4 days coast-hopping to get "down east", and then about 45 minutes to get back home to Boston from Bangor airport. My first plane ride..


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well this weekend was a bit of a bust. The first non-sailing weekend of the season. 
Saturday morning we woke up to pouring rain with a forecast of rain all day. We decided that Sunday should be our day to sail and spent the day doing errands in town and cleaning the inside of the boat. The forecast was wrong again and by midday was in fact very pleasant.
We woke up Sunday, made our coffee, and just started to enjoy it in the cockpit when I realized that the noise I was hearing was the surf hitting the beach. Our slip is in a protected area surrounded by trees and dunes, we are probably 1/2 a mile from the beach, but we could clearly hear the surf.
My wife walked to the lighthouse and reported back with lots of breakers and nasty seas. Others were reporting 8 - 10 footers. Some said 6-8. The truth was probably somewhere in that range. Only a few ventured out and quickly returned.
We decided to than do a detailed cleaning of the exterior to go along with the interior cleaning of the day before. My idea was to clean the topsides by borrowing my buddy's dinghy. My wife had in mind to clean the decks.
Well I talked with my buddy about borrowing his dinghy and of course he said sure no problem. I went back to the boat and about ten minutes later, he showed up unexpectantly with his dinghy for me to use. I am thinking, great, I can get the topsides done before he wants it back, so we proceeded to clean the topsides. Me in the dink cleaning, while Julie sat on the decks and tried to hold me in place. This was a rather difficult job as we were getting a bit of surge coming in from the big lake. All the boats in the marina were rolling pretty good. Lots of people had complained of a poor nights sleep due to the rocking and rolling.
Anyway, we did a great job of cleaning the topsides and the boat looked almost as good as it does at spring launch. The blue hull gleamed with pride and I got a lot of compliments from passersby. You know the typical comment: Your so good at doing that, when your done why don't you stop by two slips down. There is a boat there that could use the same thing.

After we were finished (about an hour and a half of hard work) Julie wants to now clean the decks. I try to explain to her that if we clean the decks now we are going to ruin all the hard work we just accomplished on the topsides. Well there is no explaining to do. She is determined to clean the decks. So we do.
Of course I would have done them in reverse order had I had the dinghy all day to use, but, when I borrowed it, I thought it would be good manners to return it as soon as possible. 

Of course we did a very detailed cleaning of the decks and of course my blue topsides are once again spotted with hard water marks. They look better than before, but I can still see streaks and spots in them.

No sailing and lots of work made me very crabby and very tired.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

From forty miles east of you, tjk, Saturday looked like a perfect day for sailing, that is if you were sanding a dinghy, of course. I spent the whole day thinking how you must be out with the rail buried in a fresh sea. From where I was sitting, er, sanding, you were really flying and having a great time. That boat was moving so well, Alex was grinning in his sleep. Damn! Reality sucks.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

So Tim (Sailortjk), I thought that smoke coming from Z-dock was from you cooking brats again. All the while it was you steaming over the streaks in your hull.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, nice picture in your avatar. Did I take that one?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

So.....
Rizzo and I had a two day short cruise planned again. Head down to South Haven from Holland on Saturday and return on Sunday.
Rain was in the forecast for most of the weekend. When we woke on Saturday morning just prior to leaving the slip, it was pretty evident that we would be getting wet. The decision was made to leave any way. We were not going to let a little rain ruin our weekend plans. Well it rained on and off most of the day on Saturday. The return trip on Sunday was very pleasant. Thanks again for all of your help Chris, and see what you missed Sway.
This is what the view through the dodger looked like most of the day on Saturday.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll take wet Rizzo over painting any day. At the rate I'm going I should have a lot of free time on or about the first of December!


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Sway, you make me laugh!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sail Weekend*

For other members in the PNW - I will be sailing up to Edmond's tonite (P-54) and leaving Sat at noon, then over to Port Ludlow for Sat. This'll be the first trip up north with the boat. Participating with the group:

B.O.S.E - 3 day/2 night Sail to Mats Mats Bay & Port Ludlow(Jul 25-27th)iscussion - The Puget Sound Sailing Group (Seattle, WA) - Meetup.com

Should be interesting


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> For other members in the PNW - I will be sailing up to Edmond's tonite (P-54) and leaving Sat at noon, then over to Port Ludlow for Sat. This'll be the first trip up north with the boat. Participating with the group:
> 
> B.O.S.E - 3 day/2 night Sail to Mats Mats Bay & Port Ludlow(Jul 25-27th)iscussion - The Puget Sound Sailing Group (Seattle, WA) - Meetup.com
> 
> Should be interesting


Gee, Jody.. .I'm going to miss you! I'm heading up to Bellingham early Sunday...

Tiling my daughter's bathroom on Saturday...

Don't be shy if you need anything.

David


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen (well, morning for some of us)

Great SUMMER forecast here; S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. WAVES 1 TO 3 FT I'm picking up a buddy in a hour or so and steering a course for the boat. It's a good day to be on the water!
I hope each of you are out and about today and if not sailing, at least doing something related to boating. Fair winds to all


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

This was another project weekend for us but it went much faster than expected thanks to the prevous owner. We planned to install our new Lowrance Chartplotter at the helm and were anticipating much sweating and swearing pulling the wire for the unit. As it turns out, that wasn't necessicary. When I started looking around behind the power panel, I found the PO had pulled a spare to the NavPod, probably intending to add an upgraded autopilot in the future. We just terminated the ends pluged up the GPS and went sailing. 

Winds were perfect at about 11-15 knots and we had a great sail but as we played around trying to get the genoa leads in the right spot we had some luffing which caused a section of the UV strip to tear, then screwed up a tack and a spreader caught a seam so I'll be taking down the sail to see if I can fix it. If in needs repair beyond what I can do, I'll probably just order a new one. We knew we'd be replacing the sails in short order but hoped to make it this season.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

midlifesailor said:


> I'll probably just order a new one. We knew we'd be replacing the sails in short order but hoped to make it this season.


You may be able to buy another season with just a re-stitch. I paid $225.00 for a re-stitch on my 150 genny for a 36 footer. The sail still has a beautiful shape but the thread was just toast..


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a great sail coming back across the Strait of Georgia last week. Wind was blowing just under 20 knots on our starboard beam. Had a 140 jenny up and full main. We were doing 8.5 knots through the water with short bursts of 9 knots. That's the first time we've had "Nikko" going that fast. She's a heavy displacement cruiser and still new to us, so it was a little surprising to see that kind of speed out of that kind of wind. We left three other sail boats in our dust, one a Hunter Legend 35.5. They just kept getting smaller and smaller.

Anyway, here is a short video clip from June when we were sailing through Charlie Cobra Country


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

This weekend (well, Friday, but spent the night on the boat so technically it was the weekend) I singlehanded _Essorant_ from Vancouver back home to Point Roberts. The day started off dead calm in English Bay, but as soon as we crossed into the Strait of Georgia the seas built up to a couple of feet at we had 15-20 knots of wind out of the southeast... changing headsails as the bows crashed over the waves was great fun.

The whole trip was about 50 miles and it took around 14 hours. Toughest part was beating to SE after passing Deltaport on the way into Point Roberts... that took us about two hours longer than I had expected.

I say "us" because the most important thing I learned is that you're never really singlehanded. _Essorant_, a 36-year-old Catalina 27, really did most of the work. I would just loosely lash the tiller amidships, and she'd sail, with 135% genoa and one reef, an almost perfectly straight course (oscillating slowly between a pinch and a reach... very interesting to watch actually). She even weathercocked herself as the wind backed in the late afternoon, visible as a gently curve following a straight line on the GPS track.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> I say "us" because the most important thing I learned is that you're never really singlehanded. Essorant, a 36-year-old Catalina 27, really did most of the work. I would just loosely lash the tiller amidships, and she'd sail, with 135% genoa and one reef, an almost perfectly straight course (oscillating slowly between a pinch and a reach... very interesting to watch actually). She even weathercocked herself as the wind backed in the late afternoon, visible as a gently curve following a straight line on the GPS track.


Cool. That's sail trim.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

*What a weekend!*

This weekend was blur between the sailing and the socializing that occurred on the trip this weekend. We took off to Edmonds on Friday night. Nice leisurely sail, up until one of the boats we were meeting hailed us to let us know that their engine had died and would need a tow from the gas dock to get into their guest slip for that night. We then kicked in the motor and made some time getting their around 11 ish - which was ok as the wind had died down.

Tried to assist getting the motor up and running on their boat, but there was little light on the boat. Tied them up alongside, and somehow managed to pull them out, maneuver and slingshot them into the slip. Upon which we then made docked into our guest slip. Everyone came aboard, grilled, cooked, and otherwise had a merry time. Discussion on the motor ensued as it was time to turn in, so I suggested that bleeding the fuel system should be the first thing he does in the morning (David - see, I really did pick up what was taught!).

Good news to be had in the morning - bleeding did the trick! We all did breakfast, I fueled up and then we took off. For most of the trip the wind was incredibly light, so just kept tacking across until I had a conversation with "After Midnight" whom was a few miles ahead of us enroute to Port Townsend. They stated no wind what so ever - upon which it was time to motor sail.

Get to Commencement Bay and I notice the breaks in the water on approach, kill the engine and enjoy the wind kicking up - calling each band on spot for the actual wind speed observed as we crossed through each one. Everyone else was rafted up - but, I decided to take the crew I had and do some training and actual sailing. Up to 20+ knots of wind and we enjoy it.

Raft up alongside the group. Settle in, do some grilling for the group for a late snack, and socialize until 4 or 6 in the morning. We had I guess 5-6 sailing vessels of various sizes in the group. Good times. Woke up around 11 Sunday morning.

I opted to stay onboard when everyone went in search of a meal at the marina, as we had taken on another passenger that needed room to stretch out due to a sustained past injury. Plus, working off that hangover - I wasn't much in line for any social activity at that point. Discovered that my inverter wasn't much use with the coffee maker. Luckily Gary's boat was hooked up to shore power, so borrowed his galley.

Took off, and we sailed back until we hit "Point No Point". During this time we were monitoring CH 16, when heard May Day reports, and a sailing vessel that matched the overall description / location of one our fleet boats came across (around the Edmonds area). MOB - 2 crew in the water for over 10+ minutes, and engine fire. We were hoping the best for them. We never heard what the outcome was but were relieved it was not one of our fleet boats. Really hope the two in the water got rescued in time as we had heard reports about one of them not breathing. Anyone else know what happened there? There were also two kayak'ers that capsized at the same time. Was a busy day for the CG on Sunday.

But back to sailing:

I was kinda amazed, when the wind died down to 1-3 knots. We saw three other boats were out, one flying a parachute, the others full sails up, we ghosted right past them. That was kinda cool. But, then the rain hit, so I sent the ladies below decks, brought in the sails. Spaghetti was cooked and we enjoyed the meal while slicing through the rolling 2-3 foot seas on the return in - under power.

All in all, a very interesting weekend - great people, and the first major jaunt for "Hello Gorgeous" up north.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Was able to go out both Sat and Sun. Sat - did not get out until the afternoon, and around here at this time of year that can mean no wind, which is what we got, so after a couple of hours of bobbing, put her back in the slip and went to a movie. Sun - got to the boat at 8 and spent 2 wonderful hours on the lake, only 2 other boats (power), after the 1st 2 hours sails started coming out of the cove, but the wind was starting to die down. Spent another couple of hours out, then headed back in. The best thing about being a "heathen" (thats what my mother calls me) is sailing when everyone else is in church.


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Spent Friday night @ Fort Pierce, Saturday and Sunday morning @ the keys fishing and diving around and looking at the lobster and oh ya a sailboat. Spent Sunday afternoon @ Miami Beach, drove home around 7 to Jax and arrived @ 12:30 AM. 

The weather was excellent, and fun was had by all... it was a nice get away, this weekend seemed like a week... 

Now I am wondering how to get back to the keys for the mini Lobster season...


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Interesting weekend for sure Jody, nice read. Sounds like the CG had their hands full. I hope things turned out okay for the MOB and kayak folks. 
We had a fairly violent squall on Sunday. There was a music festive on the Potomac, " The Aquapalooza Festival" held in the little village of Fairview Beach, kind of a battle of the bands event. I believe there were, eh, about 1200 boats anchored, listening to music at the peak of the event. When the storm roared thru on Sunday, it blew (4) 40 ft's onto the beach, (8) boats collided and (2) sank ... all power boats. Luckily, I don't believe anyone was injured. 
It seems these summer storms are more violent than ever. Do you think its because of global warming or all that hot air that's generated inside the beltway?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Hard to tell there Rick on that global warming effect - but that must of been one panicked fleet! Between all the fires on the West Coast and the storms and flooding every where else, sure has been an interesting year weather wise. Glad you guys made it through that ordeal unscathed!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Well sailing pictures are getting closer anyway...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

_________________


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that up towards Mt. Baker?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

We are leaving this weekend on a 350NM cruise.
Sailing for a week than going back to work for a week and than bringing the boat home the following weekend.
We are looking forward to some time off and R & R.
The first leg is our longest at right around 105NM's. 
Hope to meet up with T34C around the middle of the week and maybe Captain Rizzo and his lovely wife Eileen will be able to join us for the return trip.
Hey Sway! What you doing this weekend? Want to go for a cruise?
It should be a ton of fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

an old Surveillance pic(as worst case weekend) but maybe we'll head to the water 3day weekend for us (Casino Life)


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

erps said:


> Is that up towards Mt. Baker?


Ray:

Mt.Pilchuck


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

SR, looks like you guys had a great hike. Snow and short sleeves, nice!

Well, my weekend is getting off to a wet start, a gray day forecast here. Thunder is rumbling as I type and we're expecting intermittent rain throughout the day, so I'm hanging around the house. I also have a problem, a leaking sky light in my den. I discovered it several weeks ago and to be honest, not sure how long it's been happening because a large piece of furniture hid the evidence. 
It's weird, it doesn't leak all the time, just in the worst of downpours. I sprayed the suspect sky light with a water hose, checked the flashing, caulked, etc. and nothing, it still leaks whenever we have a deluge of rain. Its a little bit of a mystery. The roof and sky lights were replaced in '03, and I have the roofer who installed 'em coming on Tuesday. Hopefully he'll be able to figure it out quickly. 
Meanwhile, I'm on "watch" with plastic containers in hand.










It's off to the boat tomorrow!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick, nice looking room. The water leak is most likely wind driven. I had a similar problem, where sometimes it leaked and sometimes it didn't. We had to re flash.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Free, and you are probably right, wind driven rain. We're heading to the boat today. Gonna be a good one: 
N WINDS 10 TO 15 KT WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 KT THIS AFTERNOON.
WAVES 2 TO 4 FT.


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

*Finally got her out...*

Yesterday my wife and finally got the sails bent on and headed out into Lake Superior. It was a perfect day for checking out a new to me boat (Mirage 24). Winds were light with 1-2 waves.

Very different sailing from what I am used to. I got used to the Great Salt Lake; no motorboats, well-marked reefs and very little boat traffic. Saturday leaving the marina I felt like I was under attack. I had boats coming at me at 360 degrees. Forget the COLREGS. The recent threads on boat collisions were on my mind. Apparently "No Wake Zone" is more of a suggestion than a rule bbut at least almost everyone passed us on the right.

Once we got out far enough that I felt safe floundering around we cut the motor (ah blessed quiet...) and started sailing. The PO was a racer and didn't cut corners when buying sails. The main is full-batten with 2 reef points and the 110 headsail we used was also barely touched. A nice surprise as I really hadn't expected a decent mainsail. A tiny little cell came out of the north at about 2pm so we lost the sun but gained some breeze.

Our goals for our first sail with the nboat were just to get a feel for her and begin to learn how to handle her. She doesn't point as far up into the wind as I'd like but that probably had a lot to do with sail trim. It was a nice solid ride. The few gusts that caught us didn't do anything to upset the boat and gave us both a lot of confidence in the boat.

I still managed to forget to undo the topping lift and thought the admiral was doing a poor job raising the foresail until I discovered the mast needs a lot of rake before the forestay gets proper tension.

We ran through a few tacks, enjoyed a long beam run and then as I saw another small squall line coming decided to call it a day and end on a good note. Almost.

The outboard, which was born before I was, died just as we entered the channel and all the traffic. 2 wonderful sailors who were motoring behind us gave us a short tow to our dock and our dockmates handled the lines and brought us the last few feet into our slip.

It was all very undramatic and calm. The admiral loves the boat as much as I do and did a great job both sailing and motoring through all the traffic. We learned what we need to fix and my decision to completely teat apart and redo the wiring in the winter was confirmed as I found the only working pieces of electronics on the boat were the VHF I installed and my handheld GPS. I at least would like to know how deep the water under my keel is. I've already joined the run-aground club, no need to renew my membership.

But I would be remiss if I didn't thank all of you who have helped with my endless questions and all the advice that has been and is shared on this board. Sorry, no pictures, I can't upload them for some reason.

Thanks,
Mike

P.S. I posted a few shots in the members gallery.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrdulations Mike.

When you get it figured out post um here...Sounds like shes in... 

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/41768-your-better-half-out.html


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I finally got the _Emily Marie_ in the water on Thursday night, along with the mostly painted dinghy, but worked all weekend on emergency well calls. Ugh!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

North winds 8-10kts, allowed for a little wing on wing on our way outside the breakwall. they switched to the west at 15kts right after we docked, i was tempted to back out but we had stuff to do. Oh, and I maybe found my 3rd boat, but it's too soon I think, I go look at it Thursday, and the admiral has not thrown up objections yet (Hint, it's 27' long, and someone on Sailnet has the same make, and is currently sailing it a long way)...









Pro tournament, maybe we'll be on ESPN 









We went out pretty far...









Typical speed, some time above 6, top speed 7.3 (not 252, that must have been from the drive to the marina  )









I guess this tournament is a big deal...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Vega................

OK how do you get multiple pictures posted with captions between?


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Vega................
> 
> OK how do you get multiple pictures posted with captions between?


Wrong, try again 

To post multiple pics you just do what you normally do (click the picture icon, and paste the URL in the pop up box) then type the text above the IMG tag for your picture, then repeat. What I usually do since I number all the pics I upload to my site one after another (oday19201, oday19202 etc...) Is just get one IMG tag, copy it, paste it multiple times with two lines in between, then ghange the last number in the URL, then type the text between the tags. My above post took maybe two minutes to type.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You have to have your photos hosted on an external site for it to work well though.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

*Finally Sailing*

Well, I've been away for a while. New job, lots of travel (much of it offshore in the gulf stream or in the arctic ocean) cool stuff. But; this weekend I finally got my wife (now the Admiral) out sailing.

It's been a long time for me; but her first time sailing. All praise his noodly goodness the flying spaghetti monster; she LOVED it!

Perfect day, Seneca Lake in upstate NY, NW wind, around 20 kts. One reef and half the genny on a Cabo Rico 38 pilothouse. I didn't think it possible with that big full keel, but we had it rails in the water through about 20 tacks beating to the wind, up to about 6 1/2 knots.

After that we had a great wing on wing downhill run.

She's hooked now!, fully onboard with our plan to get a boat big enough to live on and retire off into the sunset.

This was a GREAT weekend.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nice to have you back Ajari...sounds like things could not possibly be going better!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*I Did It! Single handed first time out...!*

Lot's and Lot's of boats out there this weekend. I was too chicken to put up the main... just went with the genny.

I took these shots before I put any sail up..(and yes I did have a harness...)



















(I may have to come back to shrink these URLs....)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*My first Singlehanding....*

5 - 10 knots out of the North East West...

I stayed behind Dobbins Island in the wind shadow until I got my confidence up.

Home waters...










Check her out! Above 5 knots just the genny in 9.9 knots of wind... not too shabby...










I did it!


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Craigtoo....very cool!!! Congrats on the 1st solo sail!

Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Craigtoo-

I'd generally recommend you close and dog the hatches when sailing for a few reasons. First, if you get any water spraying over the cabintop, say from a boat wake or such, you get a lot of water down below if it is open. Second, if you get knocked down during a broach, it can let a lot of water down below. Third, if your genny sheets get caught on it... you can basically write the hatch off.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> I'd generally recommend you close and dog the hatches when sailing for a few reasons. First, if you get any water spraying over the cabintop, say from a boat wake or such, you get a lot of water down below if it is open. Second, if you get knocked down during a broach, it can let a lot of water down below. Third, if your genny sheets get caught on it... you can basically write the hatch off.


yeah, but that also cuts down on your story material for when you get back to work on Monday.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Craigtoo-
> 
> I'd generally recommend you close and dog the hatches when sailing for a few reasons. First, if you get any water spraying over the cabintop, say from a boat wake or such, you get a lot of water down below if it is open. Second, if you get knocked down during a broach, it can let a lot of water down below. Third, if your genny sheets get caught on it... you can basically write the hatch off.


Awesome.. ROTFLMAO! SD will always be SD...!!!!!

Love ya man!

   

I mean.. I know.. you're right... Thanks SD...!


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

It was wonderful ....

Here in Racine, WI (Lake Michigan), the sun was out, the seas were 2-3 feet, winds blowing 12-18 on Saturday. I have the admiral and three daughters - two of which get skitterish when we heel too much. Put up a full-main and about 2/3s of the genny, thinking I was pushing the envelop just a bit with the skitterish two and we saw high 6's/low 7's (theoretically, I can't do faster than 7.54). It was wonderful AND the two enjoyed themselves. Could not have been better.

Sunday we were out again in 6-8 knot winds, found a slightly broad reach, and just 'drifted' along at high 3's/low 4's. Not as much fun as Saturday, but a great relaxing sail. Since two of my daughters are heading to college in the fall, it gave us plenty of time to just sit, talk and enjoy family.

Best weekend of the year (so far!).


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Craigtoo-
> 
> I'd generally recommend you close and dog the hatches when sailing for a few reasons. First, if you get any water spraying over the cabintop, say from a boat wake or such, you get a lot of water down below if it is open. Second, if you get knocked down during a broach, it can let a lot of water down below. Third, if your genny sheets get caught on it... you can basically write the hatch off.


Oh... and another thing!

When are you comin' down here to yell at me in person!?   

(for the record the forward hatch was buttoned up...)


----------



## jnew (Aug 3, 2000)

*Sea Queasiness*

So yesterday the (acting) Admiral and I took a college friend of mine and her husband out for a sail on Lake Michigan. The wind had veered around from the NNE to the ESE over the past 24 hours, so the waves (around 3 ft) were rather lumpy and unsettled and had that quality of high-frequency/short wavelength chop that can make Lake Michigan sailing a challenge, if not sometimes outright unpleasant.

However, the day was warm and the breezes fair, so out we went; our guests assuring us that they had been on boats before and did not get motion sick at all. (You can see where this is going, I'm sure).

We stood out on a beam reach about 2.5 miles offshore under the genoa (I blew out the main a couple of weeks ago and have not yet picked it up from the loft) until the Admiral began to get a bit queasy; whereupon we came about and headed back to harbor on a reciprocal course.

On this point of sail, the motion of the boat seemed easier, the waves also seemed to have settled somewhat and the Admiral had improved considerably. We were about 0.75 miles from the harbor entrance when one of our guests (the husband) suddenly lurched down the companionway for the head. We called down to him, telling him that he'd be better off (and safer) up in the cockpit, where he could just lean over and toss his cookies over the (leeward) side (this was not sheer altruism, I also didn't want to have to clean up the head later). He came back up, and spit a small mouthful over the side. Whereupon the Admiral, in a teasing, but not unkind voice, said, "Is that all you can do?" There was a beat (where you just know SOMETHING is going to happen) and then he looked inboard at us and.... BLOOORF   ; he projectile vomited all over his wife, me, the binnacle, the deck, and the opposite cockpit coaming (6+ feet away!! I measured it). It was like a scene from "The Exorcist"; for sheer velocity and quantity I have NEVER seen the like - this guy could hurl for the USA in the Olympics (the Admiral, sitting next to him was [of course] untouched). We tried to clean up a bit as we motored in, but decided that this was a job requiring more than mere paper towels, so we headed for the fuel dock to hose down the cockpit (and parts of ourselves). He, poor guy, was very embarassed but we tried to reassure him ("happens all the time!"). And, of course, he immediately felt much better, physically. (And hungry too, having just emptied his [substantial] food locker all over us)

Meantime, tied up just ahead of us at the fuel dock was this beautiful, immaculate wooden sloop. Aboard sat a (very nice) distinguished looking silver-haired gentleman with his (also very nice) striking Euro wife, both immaculately turned out, sipping a glass of (very nice) wine and looking generally like the world was his oyster. I meanwhile, somewhat fragrant (but not in a very nice way) was hosing the puke out of my aging (but deeply beloved) fiberglass sloop. I felt like it was a metaphor for my entire life. 

So that was my weekend on the water.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

An awesome read! Thanks jnew!

Sorry about the puke... yik..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

welshwind said:


> It was wonderful ....
> 
> Here in Racine, WI (Lake Michigan), the sun was out, the seas were 2-3 feet, winds blowing 12-18 on Saturday. I have the admiral and three daughters - two of which get skitterish when we heel too much. Put up a full-main and about 2/3s of the genny, thinking I was pushing the envelop just a bit with the skitterish two and we saw high 6's/low 7's (theoretically, I can't do faster than 7.54). It was wonderful AND the two enjoyed themselves. Could not have been better.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than getting the ones you love to love the things you love! 
   YAY!


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Cam, it's good to have a little time to get online again. And yes, things are going very well. After I get back from the trip I'm on I'll post some pics.

Fred



camaraderie said:


> Nice to have you back Ajari...sounds like things could not possibly be going better!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...be careful what you wish for... and the gods can interpret many things as wishes, whether we meant them to be or not.



> On this point of sail, the motion of the boat seemed easier, the waves also seemed to have settled somewhat and the Admiral had improved considerably. We were about 0.75 miles from the harbor entrance when one of our guests (the husband) suddenly lurched down the companionway for the head. We called down to him, telling him that he'd be better off (and safer) up in the cockpit, where he could just lean over and toss his cookies over the (leeward) side (this was not sheer altruism, *I also didn't want to have to clean up the head later*). He came back up, and spit a small mouthful over the side. Whereupon the Admiral, in a teasing, but not unkind voice, said,* "Is that all you can do?"* There was a beat (where you just know SOMETHING is going to happen) and then he looked inboard at us and.... BLOOORF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jnew (Aug 3, 2000)

You're quite right, I am properly chastised. Just wish it hadn't been such a smelly chastisement


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

At least, you're not likely to temp the fates again anytime soon. 


jnew said:


> You're quite right, I am properly chastised. Just wish it hadn't been such a smelly chastisement


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

We drove over to Delaware this weekend, to the Dewey Beach area, to visit with some of Chrissy's co-workers. Had a great time until the return trip home. Anyone living in the DC area is probably aware of the accident on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. Not sure of the circumstance surrounding the accident, but apparently two cars and a tractor trailer were involved and the truck plunged into the Bay. Unfortunately the truck driver died. Traffic was a slow crawl for most of the day. 

On the way home we stopped by JPort in Annapolis and the fine staff there were very accommodating. I wanted to take a look at a J-32. I must admit, I really like this design. To me it seems like the perfect coastal cruiser, i.e., easily handed at 32 ft., fractional rig, traveler at the wheel, aft head, large lockers, etc. 
Chrissy prefers Tartans, the 37 in particular, so not sure yet what the future holds. 

At the moment, collage tuition has our boat purchase plans on standby, but that will pass eventually. 
Anyway, that was our weekend.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

This weekend was probably my daughter's last sail of the season as she heads back to collage this week. Our Saturday morning started with a high school football scrimmage with my son. Afterwards we drove down to the boat for an afternoon sail. The wind was light for the most part, 5-10, but built later in the evening with the occasional gusts to 15. We even had mini whitecaps briefly (looked promising but didn't last)

Overall it was very satisfying and it was good to sail with my kids.

But where did the summer go?


















Spent the remainder of the weekend reformatting computers ... nothing runs like a clean machine!!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

RickQuann said:


> But where did the summer go?


I'd like to know that too..



> Spent the remainder of the weekend reformatting computers ... nothing runs like a clean machine!!


I'd like to know that too?

Time with the kids is great ain't it!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm going sailing this weekend.
Thats right, the kid from the midwest is hopping on a bird to the Caribbean for a long weekend of fun in the sun.
Traveling with a group of 22 that also includes my teenage daughters.
I expect to become a beach bum for two days.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I'm going sailing this weekend.
> Thats right, the kid from the midwest is hopping on a bird to the Caribbean for a long weekend of fun in the sun.
> Traveling with a group of 22 that also includes my teenage daughters.
> * I expect to become a beach bum for two days.*


*

*I thought you already were, and just changing which beach it was...


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I waited as long as I could, but last weekend we took the sails off, got everything ready and brought the boat into the yard, to sleep on the hard until Spring. WAHHHH.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Weekend thread*

Well, I waited as long as I could, but last weekend we took the sails off, got everything ready and brought the boat into the yard, to sleep on the hard until Spring. WAHHHH.


----------

